# au sable conditions?



## eye-sore (Jan 7, 2012)

Done with the ice gear and wondering how river conditions looked.wondering if it is worth the trip?pms welcome


----------



## reel action (May 20, 2012)

I was wondering the same thing. Don't really want to drive 3.5hrs for nothin. Thanks in advance


----------



## monkman (Aug 22, 2013)

River is open from Foote dam all the way to the mouth in town. Just gotta work to find the fish.


----------



## copper95b (May 24, 2006)

Pics taken this morning. Heavy traffic at Rea Rd launch.


----------



## MichiganStreamside (Jan 19, 2014)

eye-sore said:


> Done with the ice gear and wondering how river conditions looked.wondering if it is worth the trip?pms welcome


Au Sable water is finally up but still very cold water. Hardly any pressure on the river today for a Saturday and just a couple boats. Got to work for them more now and hit lots of water. We found a few good ones today and all bright chrome!


----------



## frostbite (Dec 22, 2004)

MichiganStreamside said:


> Au Sable water is finally up but still very cold water. Hardly any pressure on the river today for a Saturday and just a couple boats. Got to work for them more now and hit lots of water. We found a few good ones today and all bright chrome!


Hey nice feesh!! Make sure you put a little more scenery in the back ground next time please

Great job


----------



## MichiganStreamside (Jan 19, 2014)

frostbite said:


> Hey nice feesh!! Make sure you put a little more scenery in the back ground next time please
> 
> Great job


Thanks - I like the scenery in this shot!!


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

I know that spot! But I don't need to see a picture of someone who caught a fish there, to know it holds fish. :evilsmile It is a great fall spot.


----------



## Bonz 54 (Apr 17, 2005)

Four of us fished from downstream of the "Meat Hole" to the dam. Zip, Nada, nuttin. We talked to everybody, no one was catching anything and no fish on stringers. Water is high but clear. Talked to one guy who had been there everyday since Tuesday and he had seen one fish caught. We could see fish swimming past at times but they had lock jaw. Warm temps are needed to turn them on. FRANK


----------



## herb09 (Jan 11, 2009)

Finally an honest report thanks for sharing at 3.80 a gallon you save a lot of folks from wasting a trip.

Sent from my XT1080 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## buck11pt24 (Mar 11, 2007)

Also fished hard from daylight til 2. All holes around rea rd. 0 for 2. Only saw 1 fish caught. Everyone i spoke to never had a hit. Talked to around 20 guys. First trip of the yr we got skinked


----------



## Shift7609 (Aug 9, 2011)

Fished Friday and sat we went 2-4 Friday and yesterday went down lower a bit and hit 3 in 3 cast with a lake run brown in one hole buddy hit 3 also


----------



## Shift7609 (Aug 9, 2011)

Today was a zoo a ton of people out and boats but spring is comming


----------



## MichiganStreamside (Jan 19, 2014)

Had to work for them today but we found some nice mint steelhead on the Au Sable!


----------



## S.B. Walleyes&Waterfowl (Jan 10, 2012)

A buddy and I fished saturday from the dam to the whirlpool. Water was nice and clear although running pretty fast. Floating spawn under a slip. Didnt see any fish nor have any bites. Everyone we talked to had the same luck. Think the water is a tad cold yet. Stopped at the singing bridge on the way home and it was raging chocolate milk. Threw a couple casts but nothing. Then headed over to the rifle at sucker fest on omer, water was ripping so fast we didnt have a chance, full of debri aswell. Talked to a guy, said hes seen 2 suckers caught in 2 weeks. Thinking of headed back up to the ausable in two weeks if the perch fishing isnt hot.

Sent from my SCH-I415 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Waz_51 (Jan 10, 2010)

I know it's the wrong species, but has anybody heard anything about the walleye at the mouth yet?


----------



## Shift7609 (Aug 9, 2011)

We hit a ton of suckers in the as


----------



## the_skog (Jan 19, 2006)

Buddy and I never got a bite fished from foote to a ways south of the overlook. Not a single bite. Spawn, waxworms, spinners, spoons, maribou jigs with waxworms, nothing, nada, zilch. Great day to be on the water though, until I slipped on some ice in the cedars. My spine landed on a cedar root and gave me a huge knot, broke my loomis rod and tore up a brand new stradic. Still beats sitting at home.


----------



## walle gator (Apr 17, 2011)

Fished with my dad and good friend today, not a single hit on anything we tried, the water was fast but clear. We saw a man catch 3 steel and handful of suckers. Stopped in tawas and nothing happening their also. Whitney was virtually unfishable. Not many suckers being caught in the rifle, talked to a dnr officer and he said due to ice conditions this winter and water temps, suckers should start heavy by end of week. Good luck out their fellas!


----------



## Waz_51 (Jan 10, 2010)

walle gator said:


> Fished with my dad and good friend today, not a single hit on anything we tried, the water was fast but clear. We saw a man catch 3 steel and handful of suckers. Stopped in tawas and nothing happening their also. Whitney was virtually unfishable. Not many suckers being caught in the rifle, talked to a dnr officer and he said due to ice conditions this winter and water temps, suckers should start heavy by end of week. Good luck out their fellas!


Whereabouts in Tawas did you fish, the river mouth? Is the whole bay still iced in?


----------

